# Have a few questions... PLEASE HELP!



## Shotgun (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey all. New to the forum, and I wanna say that it looks like a great place so far!

Here are some of my questions:

Im going to be splitting wood, and a lot of it. Some 50 cords or more. It will be mixed. Some cords will be maple, while some is oak. It will be green, unseasoned wood as well. Does anyone have any ideas on what type of log splitter I will need? Should I go gas or electric? How many tonns of splitting force should I look for in a log splitter? Remember, some of the wood I will be splitting will be unseasoned oak...

Im also in search of a small trailer that can carry a solid cord of wood. Is this ok?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=92174

Is this ok for carrying a cord of wood? Or will I need to find a better one?

Please help me out guys, and thankyou in advance.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 25, 2009)

On the splitter, I'd go gas and go for a medium quality unit. If this is a one-time job you don't need the highest end splitter. 

On the trailer, I'd cruise craigslist and your local ads and look for a good used larger trailer. Those Harbor Freight trailers are junk.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 25, 2009)

i can get my hands on a 14 ton hydraulic mount PTO log splitter. Here are some specs:


Log capacity: 24" long x 16" diameter and up to 100 lbs. 
Maximum rated pressure: 2500 PSI 
Operating configurations: horizontal 
Splitter rating: 14 ton 

Is this alright?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds about right. Are you cutting wood for an OWB or indoor stove? Are you going to be manhandling some pretty large pieces?


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, im splitting the wood into firewood that will be for indoor stoves. So a 14-tonn splitter should get the job done, even for unseasoned oak? Also, what should the capacity of the trailer be? How many pounds should it hold?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

To carry any amount of green wood you will want at least a 3 ton trailer with both axles braked. There is a sticky thread in the firewood forum that has wood weights. Of the top of my head I would say a cord of green white oak is about 5000lbs +/-.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is a link with both wet and dry weights http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks turkey slayer. Can you give me a link that has some trailers that can safely carry a cord of wood? Thanks so much.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

Depends on what you are towing it with, and what you want to do with it other than wood. Dump trailers are really nice but can be pricey, and are heavier for towing. A flat deck is cheaper and lighter but must be unloaded manually. Look on your local craigslist or kijiji for deals on trailers. Here is a link to a trailer site with some nice trailers http://www.bigtextrailers.com/trailers/tandem_axle.html

Also if buying a flat deck I would recommend getting at least a 16' trailer that way you can haul a car/truck on the back if need be. Get both axles braked, and when looking at trailers, I personally prefer the cross members under the deck to be tubing, where some of the cheaper trailers use C channel. Cheaper trailers will also have more spacing between the cross members.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

Like I said before, if you have the truck to pull it get at least a 3 ton trailer. With moving 50 cords of green wood I would be more inclined to get a 5 ton trailer. Just my 2 cents.

Or if you had the wood all ready to go, rent a trailer.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 25, 2009)

thankyou so much turkeyslayer. i cant thankyou enough. my internet is acting a little wierd and will only let me visit this, and like five other sites, so research is hard to do tonight. lol. so how much do these trailers run for used and new?


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Id do like Jacob said and check CL or tradin times. You should be able to find a good one way cheaper than new. As for capacity it depends on what you hauling. Heres a pic of something that should be close to what you want.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

Shotgun said:


> thankyou so much turkeyslayer. i cant thankyou enough. my internet is acting a little wierd and will only let me visit this, and like five other sites, so research is hard to do tonight. lol. so how much do these trailers run for used and new?








I just bought this trailer from a custom builder around my area and paid $3000 Canadian. It is 16' with 2 - 5000lb braked axles, and has the fold up ramps,rub rails and stake pockets, this trailer is a lot heavier built than alot of the big name manufacturers trailers. I looked at a bunch of used trailers locally and for the price difference decided to buy new. Also when pricing trailers beware of the "add ons". Many advertised prices are for the most basic trailer and as you get the options you want the price goes up and up.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 25, 2009)

is this alright? *bites fingernails*

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200244924_200244924


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

Also remember it is a buyers market right now, with the way the economy is. Pretty much every price is negotiable.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

Shotgun said:


> is this alright? *bites fingernails*
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200244924_200244924



Thats a nice little trailer, but remember wet oak weighs 5000-6000lbs a cord and that trailer is made for 1300lbs. So it all depends how many trips and how far you have to travel with the wood.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 26, 2009)

so you think it will break if i load it up with 3000 pounds +/- on it?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

Shotgun said:


> so you think it will break if i load it up with 3000 pounds +/- on it?



Possibly


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 26, 2009)

Shotgun said:


> so you think it will break if i load it up with 3000 pounds +/- on it?



My old jd lawnmower trailer can hold 1500lbs that norther trailer looks like crap! You can buy a welder and metal for cheaper...

Yes overloaded trailer will break. I had a trailers leaf springs snap going 40... Had axles snap hubs break... bad hings can happen and trailer are usually beat on and not taken care of, cause common i'm just towing some wood. None were my trailers exept the leaf spring one but i had ordered new ones and they were back ordered and figured i could get another run out of it... WRONG!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

Shotgun, how far are you traveling with this wood? And is it on main roads?What are you intending to pull the trailer with?
Another option if the distance is short and you are on back roads would be something like a manure spreader with the beaters removed, or a hay wagon. Many of these farm impliments/trailers can be had for a reasonable price at auction or farm sales, just be aware that many do not have high speed wheel bearings so highway use is not recommended.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 26, 2009)

nahhh. its deffently not going on highway, thats for sure. top speed will be around 35 mph or so. i will be transporting the wood locally in my county, no more than 30 minuetts away, so it is not a terribly long haul. can you give me some specific trailers that could be good to look into?


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 26, 2009)

i use a wallenstein 27 ton splitter with a 9 hp honda motor and a 7x12 equipment float, is what you'll need, from what i've read your going way too light on equipment


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is something more local to you I think. http://www.creightonstrailer.com/pr...7595X10K26K2009J9I31I45JPMQ4601R0&veh=1333833
Shop around, use the net, go to local auctions, but just remember if you are wanting to haul full cords of green wood you will need a truck and trailer that will handle the weight.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

woodfarmer said:


> i use a wallenstein 27 ton splitter with a 9 hp honda motor and a 7x12 equipment float, is what you'll need, from what i've read your going way too light on equipment



I have a surge master (wallenstein) splitter as well, it has been great. And I agree about the equipment, go 3-5 ton trailer and haul wood!


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 27, 2009)

well i talked to my connections again, and i can get the wood delivered straight to me and i will do the cutting and splitting. so i dont think i will be hauling green oak anymore. it will probably be seasoned 6-12 months before i am going to load and deliver it. as for splitting, is anyone familiar with PTO splitters?


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 27, 2009)

Shotgun said:


> well i talked to my connections again, and i can get the wood delivered straight to me and i will do the cutting and splitting. so i dont think i will be hauling green oak anymore. it will probably be seasoned 6-12 months before i am going to load and deliver it. as for splitting, is anyone familiar with PTO splitters?



a 3 point hitch from tractor? Well however much gas your tractor burns with the right rpms. It will definitely have power and speed over a small engine one.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 28, 2009)

well i found a nice little bargan for $500. 14 ton horizontal pto log splitter for logs up to 100 pounds...


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 28, 2009)

*CAUTION: tractor hydraulic flow rate*

I've never used a 3-point splitter, but I do know that you need to pay attention to the details. If you run off the tractor's hydraulic line, you will likely have a terribly slow cycle time for the splitting ram because it depends on the tractor's hydraulic flow rate (gpm). The better solution is to have a PTO pump moving the hydraulic fluid. Now here's the kicker--once you buy the 3-point splitter and the PTO pump, you are getting into the range of a nice gas powered tow-behind hydraulic splitter.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 28, 2009)

the whole sha-bang is $500. im going to head up to the store within the next week to check it out. the thing is that this splitter will only be used for those subbern pieces of wood. the rest of it will be cut manually with an ax and chop block.  its a lot of work, but it gets the job done, i can easily cut up 3 cords of wood in a few hours...


----------



## lobsta1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Shotgun, do you have ANY experience with wood. From your questions & ignoring the answers you are getting, I'm sorry to sound harsh, but it doesn't seem that you do. 

As far as the PTO splitter, it appears that you are not aware that you have to hook it up to something to power it. Also, if you can split three cord in a few hours with an axe, I am in absolutely total awe of your physical prowess!!!!!!!!!! My hat is off to you.
Al


----------



## PB (Oct 29, 2009)

Shotgun said:


> is this alright? *bites fingernails*
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200244924_200244924





Shotgun said:


> so you think it will break if i load it up with 3000 pounds +/- on it?



Hahahahaha!!!! Guessing you have a Honda Civic too. 

PTO hydraulic splitter requires a hydraulic pump off of a PTO, they are pricey. A hydraulic 3PT splitter runs off of your tractors hydraulics, you will need to know the tractors oil output to calculate tons. Guessing you are looking at TSC's splitter, you can figure more on 8-10 tons of splitting force.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

Shotgun said:


> the whole sha-bang is $500. im going to head up to the store within the next week to check it out. the thing is that this splitter will only be used for those subbern pieces of wood. the rest of it will be cut manually with an ax and chop block.  its a lot of work, but it gets the job done, i can easily cut up 3 cords of wood in a few hours...



I applaud your gumption.

3 cords in a few hours huh....
Ain't that just special.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 29, 2009)

Why not just forget the splitter and dump the crotches in the ditch? What'd you be losing, 5% or so?


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 29, 2009)

i worked with a friend of mine who hooked me up with a spot in a saw mill a few miles from where i live. i used to cut oak slab wood... all day. very boring and untrained labor to some extent. the death trap was some 35-some years old and hell, i dont even know if the manufacturer of that machine is still in business.

i want to break apart and hopefully start my little one of my own. nothing fancy, nothing special, very crude. i know, i am trying to cut corners, and i am starting to realize that that is not the best thing inorder for this to happen, and will only lead to problems. money is extreamly tight these days. working harder then ever, but to no avail. money is short... very... short. i have been searching for everything. talking to people. gathering up such a wealth of knowledge is such a short period of time. im starting to realize that i was in a little denial. hell, a norther trailer like THAT cant carry 3000 pounds, thats just obvious. i simply dont have the money, and inorder to make money in this world, you need the money to make it... 

again, i want to thank everyone who took the time to answer some of my questions.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 29, 2009)

Shotgun, if you hang out in ArboristSite's Firewood forum, they'll give you all the info you need. Best of luck to you!


----------



## A. Stanton (Oct 29, 2009)

Shotgun,
If you are splitting 50 cord, then I would look at a splitter with a 4-way wedge. Northern Tool sells a nice 37-ton model; and a 4-way wedge fits it. The whole deal will be about 2K. 
Good Luck


----------

